
An Open Source Multi-Cloud Container Registry by Distelli - kt9
http://www.geekwire.com/2017/distelli-aims-make-cloud-software-development-easier-open-source-container-registry/
======
kt9
Hi I'm the founder at distelli. Here is a link to the source repo on github:

[https://github.com/distelli/europa](https://github.com/distelli/europa)

